# White worms



## KCS2015 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am thinking about purchasing some white worms for my leucs. Will they eat them? I understand they can grow to 1.5 inches. Since I know they are thin I would think they could but I want to make sure. I also want to make sure it isn't a bad idea. I hear they are nutritious but also have a high fat content. They certainly would not be a staple but this would increase the variety they are getting now.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

You may want to investigate the possibility of worms...look on the forum here to find a lab to send samples, or to your vet...


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I think he is talking about feeding white worms (used mainly in the aquarium trade) not treating for worms! Personally i would pass on feeding them to dart frogs,if they would even eat them.Those worms host too many potential problems to take a chance imo!


----------



## KCS2015 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you for letting me know. I won't buy them then. I just want the best for these two.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ron...I was looking at the description of the frogs being thin...and suggesting a fecal be done


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Judy S said:


> Ron...I was looking at the description of the frogs being thin...and suggesting a fecal be done


I think he said the worms are thin, not the frogs. I don't they'll work well as a feeder. Maybe try some fruit fly larvae or flour beetle larvae. There are threads on both here for how to separate the worms from cultures.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

HAHAHAHA---think you are right! That's what happens when you've only had one cup of coffee and no glasses...


----------



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think it's a bad idea at all.
White worms are just non parasitic Nematodes. Very safe.
Get a culture from somewhere and raise them yourself for sometime. They eat most fishfoods etc. 
When you have cultured them, it's safe to feed them to the frogs.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Judy S said:


> HAHAHAHA---think you are right! That's what happens when you've only had one cup of coffee and no glasses...


You drink coffee from a glass, Judy?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

nope...my beer mug--less washing...


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

years ago I tried feeding vinegar eels to some tincs just to see what would happen. Vinegar eels are nematodes like white worms only smaller. The frogs struck at them over and over again but were apparently unable to lift the worms off the dish I placed them on. It seems the worms are too sticky for the frogs to peel off of the substrate. Nutritional and parasitic concerns aside, I would think the frogs won't be able to capture white worms effectively.


----------



## KCS2015 (Oct 28, 2015)

I will probably not try them then if they will be hard for the frogs to pick up. There are many other insects I could use in addition to FFs. There is a site that has peanut beetles though I am likely going to go with bean beetles for now. I may also get the RFBs and give them a try. I know they won't eat the adults but the larvae should work. I also hope to do some field sweepings in the spring to fall months (where no pesticides have been used of course).


----------

